# Best bike for an Audax



## grellboy (5 Apr 2016)

I hoping to partake in a 110k audax in Norfolk soon and wondered what bike to use. Currently have a four year old specialized Allez - 16 speed, 23mm tyres - and a brand spanking 20 speed cx bike (11 - 34 cassette I think). If I put some decent road tyres on the cx (32 gators I was thinking), would this be better than the Allez, even though that is the actual road bike?


----------



## jiberjaber (5 Apr 2016)

The most comfortable bike you have is the one to use 

Wider tyres will certainly help in the comfort part of the equation. Its not a race but there is a max time allowed to get round within. If you are happy with the fit of your CX bike, then might be a good option (assume its got some space for water bottles and a bit of food etc?)


----------



## Scoosh (5 Apr 2016)

Whichever will be more comfortable over that distance. Any bike will do - it's just about how much you want to enjoy the ride. If you don't which is better - try one; if it turns out to be painful, use the other one next 100km ride.

100km is only, what 5-6 hrs including stops ? Hardly time to get sore ... 

What's the longest ride you have done thus far ? If you can do a 60km ride beforehand, that will give you a very good idea and, if you can do 60, you can do 100 - or even 110 ! 

EDIT: @jiberjaber types faster than I do ...


----------



## jefmcg (5 Apr 2016)

Any bike you can comfortably cruise at 20kph/12mph or faster would do. You'll see just about every sort of bike if you go to a few Audaxes. 

If the distance is not a stretch for you, go on the bike you want to be seen on. If the distance is far for you, go on the most comfortable one. You'll need some wayfinding, so make sure there is room on the handlebar for satnav, mobile phone, or route sheet.

(20kph gives you time for a puncture and a solid cake break)


----------



## lpretro1 (5 Apr 2016)

Check also if organiser requires mudguards to be used or not - may make a difference to which bike you choose


----------



## mjr (5 Apr 2016)

http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/16-141/ ? Doesn't say anything about mudguards.

Ride whichever you think will be more comfortable for up to 7 hours. I've not ridden those roads for years but I don't remember them being particularly troublesome, so any bike should do.


----------



## goody (5 Apr 2016)

Either would be fine, if you've had the allez for 4 years I imagine you're comfortable on it. 23's would be fine. Unless the roads are horrendous near you the max I'd put on the CX is 28.


----------



## jefmcg (5 Apr 2016)

lpretro1 said:


> Check also if organiser requires mudguards to be used or not - may make a difference to which bike you choose


They've really stopped doing that, I've never even seen the requirement on any Audax I've considered entering.

http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/16-141/

Looks like a free control, therefore no obligation to sit in a cafe - the alleged reason for the rule. 3 infos in a 100km audax? OK, don't forget a pen!

(slow typing, so TMN to @mjray)


----------



## mjr (5 Apr 2016)

goody said:


> Unless the roads are horrendous near you the max I'd put on the CX is 28.


I'm sure @grellboy knows this, but other readers might be unfamiliar with the particularly rough chippings Norfolk has been using for the last couple of years... and of course, our time-worn arrowhead flints that make short work of anything weaker than kevlar (they go through the polyester layer in gators like it's not there...).

28s are the narrowest I'd ride on, but my joints are fubar...


----------



## mcshroom (5 Apr 2016)

I've done two audaxes round the Borders recently on similar routes. One on a carbon road bike on 23s, the other on a steel touring bike on 28s. To be honest it didn't make much difference. Ride whichever one you feel most comfortable/happiest on


----------



## grellboy (5 Apr 2016)

Actually I don't know very much about audax(es?), not even the correct plural lol! Sounds exciting though. Way finding? 3 infos? Bring a pen? Blimey! Sounds like The Goonies!


----------



## goody (5 Apr 2016)

http://www.aukweb.net/hints/
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/what-is-an-audax-brevet-or-randonnee.179949/


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Apr 2016)

110Km isn't a long ride, as far as Audaxes are concerned. It's easily rideable in 8 or so hours, as long as the rider is reasonably fit, and doesn't have any impairment. The thing with the Audax, is that you have to be in a certain place, within a time control 'window'. For those two reasons, for this ride, I'd suggest using the lightest most comfy bike you can get access to. For an Audax of this length, I'd use a (light as possible) road bike, with 25 mm puncture resistant tyres. Continental GP 4 seasons would be ideal IMHO. If you really can't do quick puncture repairs on the roadside, sacrifice some rolling / handling characteristics and go for something like a 25 mm Schwalbe Durano +.


----------



## Ajax Bay (5 Apr 2016)

Before choosing to use your brand spanking new CX bike, I'd put a few miles on it to make sure it's all working OK, with the new tyres, and your 'contact points' are compatible. If you haven't the opportunity to do that, use the Allez.
'Hilly; Norfolk' as Noel Coward might have said. Unlikely you'll need the extra length of gear the 34-34 the CX offers at least for the audax you have in your sights.


Racing roadkill said:


> 110Km isn't a long ride, as far as Audaxes are concerned. It's easily rideable inside of 12 hours,


Audaces (?) have a minimum speed specification, so you can't take 12 hours for 110km; more like 7 (including any and all stops).


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Apr 2016)

Ajax Bay said:


> Audaces (?) have a minimum speed specification, so you can't take 12 hours for 110km; more like 7 (including any and all stops).



I noticed that, I edited the post, I sometimes get confused myself.


----------



## jefmcg (5 Apr 2016)

grellboy said:


> Actually I don't know very much about audax(es?), not even the correct plural lol! Sounds exciting though. Way finding? 3 infos? Bring a pen? Blimey! Sounds like The Goonies!




Click on the routesheet link on the bottom of the page. He's included some pretty detailed instructions (these are for last year, I'd expect to see them updated in the next few days). There's hardly more you need to know. The route sheet you may find puzzling. Ask questions, if you have any.



> *“MORLEY MEANDER”*
> 
> *113km Audax Brevet Populaire*
> 
> ...


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Apr 2016)

Are you allowed to cheat with a satnav these days? Last audax I rode was when maps were cutting edge technology.


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Apr 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Are you allowed to cheat with a satnav these days? Last audax I rode was when maps were cutting edge technology.



I'm not sure what A.UK. say about that. If it was my circus, and my monkeys, I'd ban all sat nav type tech, and insist on O.S. Maps only.


----------



## lpretro1 (5 Apr 2016)

U can navigate by whatever means suits you and quite a number of organisers will issue a GPS file of the route too


----------



## lpretro1 (5 Apr 2016)

jefmcg said:


> They've really stopped doing that, I've never even seen the requirement on any Audax I've considered entering.
> 
> http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/16-141/
> 
> ...


Audax's own FAQs state following:-

*"Is it right that mudguards and lights are compulsory?*
AUK's regulations used to require mudguards - but not any more. Some events may require mudguards, but that depends on the individual organiser. In the Calendar, the code M indicates that mudguards may be required. Otherwise, they are not required, though their use might be 'encouraged' by some organisers." That's why I said to check - they do exist though I can't find one at the mo!


----------



## jefmcg (5 Apr 2016)

Yup. There's a GPS link on the page. I didn't discuss that in my post, as I didn't want to frighton @grellboy. Baby steps, and all that. 



lpretro1 said:


> That's why I said to check - they do exist though I can't find one at the mo!



Yup, i should retract that statement. If you read the letter I quoted above, the organiser does, indeed, encourage mudguards.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (5 Apr 2016)

jefmcg said:


> a solid cake break


Love that bit!!


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Apr 2016)

User13710 said:


> Why?


It makes it a bit more skilful. Sat nav is lazy, fine for social / leisure rides, but I wouldn't allow them in the "U.K's toughest cycling challenge"


----------



## PpPete (5 Apr 2016)

Most riders you see on Audax events these days are using some form of GPS. And it's a rare one where a track is not available somewhere, even if not from the organiser.
Lazy? maybe, but that's the _actualité._


----------



## jefmcg (5 Apr 2016)

Audax is not orienteering. Whatever works to find your way around the course. It's about distance covered within the time limits.

Edit: I should read all the preceding posts before posting. How many TMNs have I given to @User13710?



User13710 said:


> It's about distance cycling, not route-finding. You get the route given to you to follow.


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Apr 2016)

User13710 said:


> It's about distance cycling, not route-finding. You get the route given to you to follow.


I bet a fair few people would still get lost, then the skill comes in with using a map and compass.


----------



## Banjo (5 Apr 2016)

GPS is completely acceptable .Any comfortable bike will do for a flattish 100.
Enjoy.


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Apr 2016)

User13710 said:


> Racing Roadkill brings a British Cycling mindset to the discussion, which has strayed a bit from the question of the best bike to use. It's the bike you're most comfortable on, as others have said several times.


As long as you can get that bike round the course in time.


----------



## mcshroom (5 Apr 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> I bet a fair few people would still get lost, then the skill comes in with using a map and compass.


The route isn't even compulsory other than the controls. You can take whichever route you like from one control to the next.


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Apr 2016)

mcshroom said:


> The route isn't even compulsory other than the controls. You can take whichever route you like from one control to the next.


Yeahbut you still have to find the controls.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Apr 2016)

I've only done a few audaxes (audices?) and I've heroically saved one small group from getting lost with my superior navigation skills (and GPS). On another I went the wrong way, and a group must have followed me as they whizzed past me while I was stopped wondering if I'd gone wrong. I then realised what had happened, and wondered whether to chase them down and tell them, but they had gone up a gurt big hill so I left them to it. I felt a bit bad about that.


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Apr 2016)

User13710 said:


> You just can't believe that it isn't about power and cadence, can you.


More about the weight ( and other things) about the bike, and the ability to get it round in time, and whether you can get a part you may need, but aren't carrying, to avoid a showstopper technical. It's not a huge distance, and quite a generous time allowance, but on a broken, (possibly obscure) yet comfy bike, that counts for nothing.


----------



## jefmcg (5 Apr 2016)

User13710 said:


> Don't be so bloody patronising.


So tempting to "show ignored content". Gonna resist.


----------



## Ajax Bay (5 Apr 2016)

Most riders last weekend (Hard Boiled 300/Dorset Coast 200) had a GPS. Not clear how many were relying on them as a fair few in my time bracket were riding the course from memory (though this year Sunday was dry). By the way, most people also take them off and into the control stations (eg cafes, schools) - for security of possession.
As has been said a .gpx file is often offered, alongside the instructions (turn left/right/straight over/third exit). I think, rather than just loading the gpx file onto one's GPS, there is considerable merit in taking the instructions (which you'll likely print out and carry anyway) and recreating the route yourself (I use RidewithGPS) as this allows one to have a decent familiarity with what you can look forward to, where the hills are, and generally the climb profile and shape of the course. I carry a map too (ie page of atlas). Doesn't stop me getting 'mislocated' though but does help me recover efficiently from navigational error. @DCLane has a view on GPSs.


----------



## DCLane (5 Apr 2016)

Taking the hint from *↑* my thoughts are that a GPS is useful but don't rely on it 

I'm grateful to a fellow Audax rider who helped me when lost in North Wales last year in the dark after my GPS decided that it would stop working after Holyhead with a 200k overnight return leg still to go. That was a Bryton Rider 35 which I tried persevering with and then gave up.

I _did_ do PBP just with a Garmin 200 but won't now rely on GPS alone. Instead I'll have a laminated copy of the route sheet on an A6 clipboard I just flip over en route. Also I check the major junctions in advance so I know what's coming.

The 600k E&W Coasts last June worked well with this approach; check route first, use a GPS with a paper copy as back-up.


----------



## Tim Hall (5 Apr 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> I bet a fair few people would still get lost, then the skill comes in with using a map and compass.


Compass? On an audax? You sure about that?


----------



## outlash (5 Apr 2016)

Ride the bike you feel most comfortable on, I suspect that'll be the Allez. Just remember it's an Audax, it's not a sportive so it's cake & tea rather than gels & electrolyte drinks. Enjoy it.


----------



## smutchin (6 Apr 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> It makes it a bit more skilful. Sat nav is lazy, fine for social / leisure rides, but I wouldn't allow them in the "U.K's toughest cycling challenge"



What's your source for the "UK's toughest cycling challenge" quote? It's not a description I've heard used of any audax. Sounds more like the kind of marketing spiel you'd get for a commercially organised sportive.

The challenge in audax is covering the distance under your own steam, it's not orienteering. (ETA: TMN to @jefmcg )


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Apr 2016)

smutchin said:


> What's your source for the "UK's toughest cycling challenge" quote? It's not a description I've heard used of any audax. Sounds more like the kind of marketing spiel you'd get for a commercially organised sportive.
> 
> The challenge in audax is covering the distance under your own steam, it's not orienteering. (ETA: TMN to @jefmcg )


The LEL, it's AUK's 'flagship' Audax, The LEL website uses the phrase. "one of Britains greatest cycle challenges" so I did misquote it a bit TBH.

https://londonedinburghlondon.com/

I'm well aware it isn't orienteering, I never said it was, just that I'd ban sat navs, to add an extra bit of interest, for anyone who gets lost, and needs to get to a control.


----------



## Racing roadkill (6 Apr 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> Compass? On an audax? You sure about that?



I suppose you could use a sextant and the stars, but a compass is an easier way to work out which way you're pointing, if you get yourself lost. Especially if it's cloudy.


----------



## PpPete (6 Apr 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> The LEL, it's AUK's 'flagship' Audax, The LEL website uses the phrase. "one of Britains greatest cycle challenges" so I did misquote it a bit TBH.
> 
> https://londonedinburghlondon.com/
> 
> I'm well aware it isn't orienteering, I never said it was, just that I'd ban sat navs, to add an extra bit of interest, for anyone who gets lost, and needs to get to a control.



LEL 2017 will likely have signage in the vicinity of the controls (as it did in 2013) so that's all the interest taken out of it?
You could of course make a proposal to the AUK AGM that SatNavs be banned - if you can find a seconder?


----------



## smutchin (6 Apr 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> I did misquote it a bit TBH.



Yeah, just a bit. But in any case, the key words are 'cycling challenge' not 'navigation challenge'.



> I'd ban sat navs, to add an extra bit of interest



Whatever turns you on...


----------



## youngoldbloke (6 Apr 2016)

I've been on a number of Audax when a fellow rider's Garmin has suggested deviation from the routesheet's route - incorrectly. Invariably I have been correct in pointing this out, usually it's a case of Garbage in, Garbage out. For me part of the fun of an an Audax is checking out the route and the geography beforehand with a map - nowadays I mostly use BikeHike, and Streetview - rather than blindly following instructions.


----------



## PpPete (6 Apr 2016)

But the route as described on the routesheet is not 'compulsory' - on nearly all AUK events, you can choose how you get between controls. There is no 'correct' or 'incorrect'.

But yes - agree with this bit


youngoldbloke said:


> For me part of the fun of an an Audax is checking out the route and the geography beforehand with a map -



And by doing so one can sometimes spot mistakes on routesheets. Audax organisers are only human!


----------



## youngoldbloke (6 Apr 2016)

PpPete said:


> And by doing so one can sometimes spot mistakes on routesheets. Audax organisers are only human!


Agreed. Things change. I have been guilty of relying on Streetview when preparing a Leisure ride routesheet stating 'signpost obscured', only to find in reality the hedge had now been cut, or 'no S/P' was no longer true. Sometimes roads are closed too.


----------



## jay clock (6 Apr 2016)

If it isn't steel, retro and with saddlebag you will be shunned

(JOKE btw)

Seriously, why is there a mystique around audax? Any bog standard bike that fits you will be fine for 110k


----------



## smutchin (6 Apr 2016)

I find the hardest part, whether I'm using GPS or a routesheet, is maintaining concentration and not just blithely riding past the turn. I can't blame either the route sheet or the Garmin when that happens... You can set a Garmin to make an audible alert when you go off route, but beeping electronic devices are the bane of my life, so I always have mine on silent.

Most routesheets are pretty good in my experience, organisers generally put a lot of care into getting them right and draw on their own experience to ensure they make sense to riders, but I've encountered a few that seem designed to make the ride more "interesting" - there was a certain East Anglian organiser who used to be notorious for excessively wordy routesheets that were difficult to follow.

The difficulty with using maps to navigate on an audax is that they present a 2D overhead world view that doesn't always relate easily to what you can see on the ground. Using a compass isn't always practical - eg on overnight sections. I have often used Streetview to get a preview of what junctions look like in real life, and this has proved invaluable on a number of occasions.


----------



## youngoldbloke (6 Apr 2016)

PpPete said:


> But the route as described on the routesheet is not 'compulsory' - on nearly all AUK events, you can choose how you get between controls. There is no 'correct' or 'incorrect'


Is this true? I am not an AUK member, but on their website it states
_*Controls*

These are to demonstrate that you have completed the prescribed route, and passage through each control point is recorded in your brevet card. There are two main types of control, the information control, and the full control (generally referred to simply as the control).


Information controls are questions in your brevet card that can be answered as you pass the designated place, which will be indicated on the routesheet. They are normally simple questions (e.g. "what is the distance to xxx on the signpost", or "what is the name of the pub") which can be remembered until the next full control when you can sit down and write up the card (a pen or pencil is useful). Not all events have information controls._
This seems to imply you should follow_ 'the prescribed route'.
_


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Apr 2016)

youngoldbloke said:


> [controls] are to demonstrate that you have completed the prescribed route
> [...]
> This seems to imply you should follow '_the prescribed route'.
> _


Or alternatively that the controls make up the prescribed route.

Either way, I always follow the organiser's route. Unless I get lost, that is.


----------



## jefmcg (6 Apr 2016)

youngoldbloke said:


> Is this true?


Yes, it's true. On LEL they were actually advising riders of shortcuts to York that avoided the Howardian Hills. Unfortunately I got the other kind of help at that stop, someone nagging me to pack it in.

France you have to follow the route, and on PBP they have at least one "secret" control - though in the days of twitter, not very secret, I suspect.


----------



## smutchin (6 Apr 2016)

youngoldbloke said:


> This seems to imply you should follow_ 'the prescribed route'._





Dogtrousers said:


> Or alternatively that the controls make up the prescribed route.



Yes, the controls are the only element of the route that is 'prescribed'. 

However, this only applies in the UK and a few other countries - routes are mandatory in most countries. (And there's always the possibility of secret controls to make sure you stick to them.)


----------



## PpPete (6 Apr 2016)

youngoldbloke said:


> Is this true? I am not an AUK member, but on their website it states
> _*Controls*
> 
> These are to demonstrate that you have completed the prescribed route, and passage through each control point is recorded in your brevet card. There are two main types of control, the information control, and the full control (generally referred to simply as the control).
> ...



As with the website of any volunteer-run organisation there is always 'some' latency. In this case a lot.
That text was probably originally written back many years ago when AUK did have prescribed routes that you had to follow (just like the French still do) and it's been copy/pasted without editing too many times. 

However - when kind folks like @youngoldbloke point out such discrepancies - they get changed !


----------



## jay clock (6 Apr 2016)

youngoldbloke said:


> .....
> _ simple questions (e.g. "what is the distance to xxx on the signpost", or "what is the name of the pub") which can be remembered until the next full control when you can sit down and write up the card (a pen or pencil is useful). _


I could just use Streetview on my mobile!


----------



## jefmcg (6 Apr 2016)

jay clock said:


> I could just use Streetview on my mobile!


These days the questions are more like "what time is the saturday mail collection", or "what time is the last bus?" 

Had a bad one on ride I did last year. "What colour is the front door of <house>". House was a private residence, and it was 1am (I'm slow). I couldn't see in the dark, and even if I was willing to shine a light on a strangers house at 1am, the door had a window in it! The route went back via the same point, so I decided to log it on the way back, but the the controller filled it in for me at the next control.


----------



## jefmcg (6 Apr 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Yes, it's true. On LEL they were actually advising riders of shortcuts to York that avoided the Howardian Hills. Unfortunately I got the other kind of help at that stop, someone nagging me to pack it in.
> 
> France you have to follow the route, and on PBP they have at least one "secret" control - though in the days of twitter, not very secret, I suspect.





smutchin said:


> Yes, the controls are the only element of the route that is 'prescribed'.
> 
> However, this only applies in the UK and a few other countries - routes are mandatory in most countries. (And there's always the possibility of secret controls to make sure you stick to them.)



<tap tap tap> Is this thing on?


----------



## Banjo (6 Apr 2016)

Anyone thinking of using google earth etc to find answers to info questions is really missing the point .
Audaxing is non competitive long distance cycling.

For me and most riders I know the big attraction is riding different routes in different parts of the country that have been prepared and ridden by an experienced local cyclist .To try and "cheat " is utterly pointless . The results on the website is simply a list of those who completed the route ( within the time limit) in alphabetical order individual times or places are not recorded on the site.

The winners on an Audax are all those who had a good day out and those who tested themselves on a difficult route for them and got round ok.

A series of 200 to 600 km Audax rides can be used as qualifying rides to allow you to enter Paris Brest Paris to filter out dreamers who have not prepared themselves for such a long ride and waste a valuable start that someone else could have used but for the majority a 100 or 200 km is a bike ride with time for tea and cake now and then.


----------



## Tim Hall (6 Apr 2016)

Banjo said:


> Anyone thinking of using google earth etc to find answers to info questions is really missing the point .
> Audaxing is non competitive long distance cycling.



Anyway, IME, the actual question for the info control is on the brevet card, which you don't get until you rock up at the start.


> for the majority a 100 or 200 km is a bike ride with time for tea and cake now and then.



Nice.


----------



## Cold Snail (6 Apr 2016)

I got into longer rides last year and the second Audax ride was on a used entry level 2300 equipped 16 speed Allez for 320km (+ a bit to make it a 200 mile ride) and to be fair it was a bit buzzy, but even the saddle was good.
Just remember to move your hands around *a lot*.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Apr 2016)

There's no such thing as a best bike for Audaxing. On Audax rides you see all sorts. Road bikes (inc. aero, TT, Touring, of all flavours, carbon, Steel, Ti, Alu etc), MTB'ers, Hybriders, Foldingistas, Tandemistas, Recumberaters.. you see the whole kit and caboodle on an Audax.`. 

It's what is comfortable for you over longer distances that matters.


----------



## Ajax Bay (6 Apr 2016)

@ianrauk - the OP has two bikes and asked for a view as to which would be better. Which do you think would be better?



grellboy said:


> Currently have a four year old specialized Allez - 16 speed, 23mm tyres - and a brand spanking 20 speed cx bike (11 - 34 cassette I think). If I put some decent road tyres on the cx (32 gators I was thinking), would this be better than the Allez, even though that is the actual road bike?


----------



## ianrauk (6 Apr 2016)

Ajax Bay said:


> @ianrauk - the OP has two bikes and asked for a view as to which would be better. Which do you think would be better?




Which ever one he feels most comfortable riding a long distance.


----------



## Banjo (6 Apr 2016)

Either bike would be fine provided its reliable .Only the op knows which he feels most comfortable on.

When I was doing a lot more audaxing than now I would sometimes use my Steel tourer with 32 c touring tyres and sometimes my Scott racing bike with 23c tyres . depended on my mood more than anything else both were comfy for 200 or 300k rides.

If forced to choose for him I would say ride the Allez as he is more used to it .


----------



## Tim Hall (6 Apr 2016)

The red one, as they're faster, obvs.


----------



## youngoldbloke (6 Apr 2016)

I once made the wrong decision on the bike to use on a club 100km Audax - the new bike was great, but it was to be the longest ride I'd done on the new saddle at that time, and it was maybe 30 miles too far for my rear-end comfort! It's a relatively short ride by Audax standards but use the most comfortable bike.


----------



## Tim Hall (6 Apr 2016)

User said:


> And yet you still persist with the pink one.


Keep up at the back. It hasn't been Scout Leader Gay Pink for ages. It's now anti-magenta. Or green, as people call it.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Apr 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> Keep up at the back. It hasn't been Scout Leader Gay Pink for ages. It's now anti-magenta. Or green, as people call it.




Toothpaste green...


----------



## andyoxon (8 Apr 2016)

grellboy said:


> I hoping to partake in a 110k audax in Norfolk soon and wondered what bike to use. Currently have a four year old specialized Allez - 16 speed, 23mm tyres - and a brand spanking 20 speed cx bike (11 - 34 cassette I think). If I put some decent road tyres on the cx (32 gators I was thinking), would this be better than the Allez, even though that is the actual road bike?



My decision as to which bike to use for 100/200km Audax rides is similar:

Aluminium frame, 23mm tyres, Shimano R501 rims, triple cs, ~13kg laden (a humble Triban)
Steel, 32 or 28mm tyres, 36h Sputnik rims, triple cs, 16-17kg laden (531ST 'fast tourer') 

I've done 200km on both. Steel bike/ fatter tyres soak up more vibration though bike feels heavier for climbing. Alu bike is a harder ride though feels more nimble. What they have in common is a Brooks B17 saddle, which for me ended my search for something that was very comfortable for longer (/any) rides. I tend to double up mitts to help with any hand numbness... I have started reducing the tyre pressure in the front tyre to help with comfort, so tend to run 28mm at ~80psi, 23mm at about 85psi.

_Sounds like _your CX gearing would have more options for hills, and 32mm tyres slightly more comfortable - plus it's the new bike... ;-)

Some pics if interested... https://www.flickr.com/photos/25983110@N05/albums


----------



## mjr (8 Apr 2016)

andyoxon said:


> I have started reducing the tyre pressure in the front tyre to help with comfort, so tend to run 28mm at ~80psi, 23mm at about 85psi.


I know it depends on the tyre a bit, but I'm running 28mm at 65psi front, 85 rear, which is basically in line with http://www.bikequarterly.com/images/BQTireDrop.pdf (front a bit hard, but I've a bad habit of slamming it into lumps).


----------



## grellboy (8 Apr 2016)

andyoxon said:


> My decision as to which bike to use for 100/200km Audax rides is similar:
> 
> Aluminium frame, 23mm tyres, Shimano R501 rims, triple cs, ~13kg laden (a humble Triban)
> Steel, 32 or 28mm tyres, 36h Sputnik rims, triple cs, 16-17kg laden (531ST 'fast tourer')
> ...


Nice pics. Been to Cotswolds three times but never with a bike. I imagine the hill that leads down into Broadway would be a pretty fearsome climb though!


----------



## smutchin (8 Apr 2016)

I don't think I've done that one but the one a bit further along up the B4035 to Chipping Campden is nasty - well, it is when you already have 500km in the legs, as on last year's WCW 600.


----------

